# Taboo: mud flaps



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

It's official, I am becoming a mature adult. Evidence: I am asking about mud flaps. Anyone use the Weathertech mud flaps? Or other kind?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

kurtandshan;1600886 said:


> It's official, I am becoming a mature adult. Evidence: I am asking about mud flaps. Anyone use the Weathertech mud flaps? Or other kind?


Yup got them on my Ford along with there floor mats. Cant complain about them.

My second choice. lol


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool thanks! I have the mats too. Love them. The flaps look promising because you can take them off if the snow is deep etc.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dunno if I'd want to dik around with pulling the flaps off. You would probably loose the screws they might even have those clips that are threaded that you push on to the metal over top of the factory holes. I back drag driveways and we just got 12" snow last week. They are still on the truck solid.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I just put weather techs on my new 2012. The fit is perfect. They are very stiff so who knows they might get ripped off at some point. I too must be getting old because I always removed flaps. They do help to keep the truck cleaner, but still not perfect. I cringe when I here gravel bouncing off the fresh sides.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Think I am going to invest in a set.. Got to love a black truck.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I would think twice about those molded mud flaps. Dad put a set on his durango then decided to remove them but once we did they had rubbed into the paint and we ended up putting them back on vs repaint the vehicle.

I just bought the cheap $20 mud flaps from the local dodge dealer and they are holding up great. perfect fit and no issues. I've got them on my 01,05, and 06. You can kick them and they flap enough to get the built up salt off with no issues. I added some diamond plate to the 05,06 trucks but added some flare with the 01. I dont care about looks, Im more worried about stones on the bottom of the truck and the front of the trailers!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Clean trucks.


----------

